# 2014 Polaris UTV 800 Crew - Zerk Fitting DIY??



## TomballAg (Nov 7, 2006)

My rig seems to squeak a lot and I'm thinking that installing zerk fittings may fix the issue. Has anyone done this themselves? If so, where did you put them and how difficult was it? Thanks yall.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

100% sure it isn't the roll cage squeaking? Do you have the new style roll cage? Lock & ride I think it is called.


----------



## TomballAg (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes sir. Its definitely the A-arms, etc. Maybe just need to replace the bushings


----------



## splitear8 (Nov 9, 2013)

On my 2013 Ranger, I put a piece of clear hose on the stationary piece on the frame where the 2 bed hooks engage it and this stopped a lot of noise.


----------

